# 240sx header on a frontier?



## FrontierJim (May 9, 2008)

anyone know if a 95-98 240sx header will fit on a 01 Frontier? or has anyone ever tried it? the engines are the same, KA24DE. i just dont know if the headers are the same length and have the same smog hookups and all that. ive found some really nice ones for the 240sx, but all ive found for the frontier look cheap and poorly constucted. any help would be great. thanks.


----------



## FrontierJim (May 9, 2008)

gee thanks for all your help and suggestions. two months and not a single reply. you guys are great, at being useless


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

I can't answer your specific question but I put a Pacesetter header on my 98 Frontier and I have had no problems with it for 2 yrs. now. My manifold was cracked and it was cheaper for me to go this route. 

I'm wondering if I can use 240sx underdrive pulleys on my Frontier. I'm looking for a little more power and a little more mpg.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

the reason why no one answered you is probably because they _dont know_. ever thought about that?
you should have cross referenced the numbers and seen what you got.


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

lol, or maybe he could do what ppl used to do SINCE THE BEGINNING OF MODDING...

take yours off...

put that one on...

does it fit?

yes? great!

no? well, then... there's your answer


----------



## begante! (Jan 17, 2008)

LOOK ON EBAY PACESETTER 98 FRONTIER HERES MY OPINION FROM 98 TO 2004 ARE BASICLLY THE SAME TRUCK SAME MOTOR SAME CHASSIE I HAVE A 2004 MYSELF I HAVE A COLD AIR INTAKE AND CATBACK EXAUST I WONDERED THAT SAME QUESTION MYSELF LET ME KNOW IF U FOUND OUT ANYTHING THANKS:balls:


----------

